
Hackers Steal Photos from Plastic Surgeon, Claim Trove Includes Royals - randomname2
https://www.thedailybeast.com/hackers-steal-photos-from-plastic-surgeon-to-the-stars-claim-they-include-royals
======
smn1234
"None of a selection of tested photos returned any matches from Google reverse
image searches, implying that they were indeed obtained from a private
source." this doesn't sound like proper investigative process...

